# 2001 tundra "what plow?"



## dakotaworld

hay all looking for plow to put on my 2001 tundra xcab. iam thinking of the snoway i meet few guys who have them and use them for driveways here new jersey. they haven't had any problems iam going to put front timbrens in to. iam looking just do some driveways maybe 10 to 20. your thoughts would be great help. thanks all.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

dakotaworld said:


> hay all looking for plow to put on my 2001 tundra xcab. iam thinking of the snoway i meet few guys who have them and use them for driveways here new jersey. they haven't had any problems iam going to put front timbrens in to. iam looking just do some driveways maybe 10 to 20. your thoughts would be great help. thanks all.


Snoway would be great, definately add timbrens to the front and 500 or so LBS of Ballest in the back and your good to go.


----------



## jackmc

I just installed a boss 7" sport duty on my 03 tundra. It was an easy install and a great fit. Have not had a chance to plow but looking forward to it. I also looked at fisher homesteader and the snoway.The fisher looked to light duty for what I needed and snoway was not sure if I would need to cut into part of the bumper.The price was much less then snoway and a little more then the fisher. I also went with the smart-hitch option and I'm glad I did. Hope this helps! I will try and post a photo soon.

Jack


----------



## dakotaworld

*thanks "snoway or boss"*

thanks for the replies 
jack that was my second choice was the boss iam ggoing to look at again on monday. thanks let me know how it works.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

blizzard 720LT the best of the little plows.


----------



## Yoman

I got 2001 Tundra with Western , with out timbren , I'm doing 5 Commercial lot and 60 driveways.... no problem at all .


----------



## jackmc

03 tundra w/sport duty


----------



## jackmc

03 tundra w/sport duty


----------



## deh8255

*Nice looking system!*



jackmc said:


> 03 tundra w/sport duty


Nice looking system!


----------

